# never used an electronic call



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

I have been calling coyotes with a mouth call for about 15 years. I have never tried an electronic call. I am considering buying one and would appreciate any advice on what to consider.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

mjllag,
Try out this thread, it has a lot of info.

http://www.predatortalk.com/hunting-gear/148-just-purchased-johnny-stewart-prey-master.html


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

bar-d - thank you for the reply.


----------



## West Fork Guide Service (Mar 3, 2010)

I would recommend the Primos wireless call, it's like a $150 and has various pre recorded calls. It's works very well and out to 200 yards. As a outfitter, I've seen many of my clients get some really nice cats and coyotes with it.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Why don't you try building your own. Its alot cheaper


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

I like Foxpro, have luck with Spitfire... All above mentioned e-callers will work.Its like buying a car, some like ford others Chevy etc......


----------



## Dead Eye (Mar 29, 2010)

I would go with the Fox Pro FX3 it's worth the money I used hand call for years and had good luck but with the FX3 they are not keying on you but instead the remote caller makes it a lot better if you are hunting with a buddy


----------

